

Average price/earnout in talent acquisition? - nsabramovic

What's the average price-per-head (including earnouts) in a talent acquisition? I've heard between 500k - 1M per head... is this the going rate?
======
snikolic
I'd also love some more information, stats, or anecdotes on this topic...
Thanks!

------
flignats
Depending on your industry it could be $1mm per engineer. MBA candidates are
half that.

